# Sketchbook Bellamy !



## Bruno Bellamy (20 Décembre 2007)

Outrepassè-je les règles en vigueur céans, si j'ose poster ici pour vous signaler la parution prochaine d'un ouvrage dont je suis l'auteur, et qui fut entièrement réalisé sur un MacBook (en cherchant bien, on peut même y voir deux ou trois pommes...) ? 

Je n'aurai évidemment pas l'hypocrisie de prétendre que je n'essaye pas de vous inciter à l'acheter, mais comme j'ai cru comprendre qu'il passait ici, parfois, quelques amateurs des bellaminettes, j'ai songé que ça pouvait les intéresser d'être informés de cette sortie...

Plus d'infos sur le ShowerBlog...


----------



## Hannibal_Lecteur (20 Décembre 2007)

il est hors de question de parler ici d'un auteur aussi talentueux avec ses coquinettes si delicieuses. COurront plutot l'acheter ou le feuilleter selon les moyens du bord.
on frise le hors sujet si chacun de nous, amateurs ou fans, commencont à lui faire part de notre soutien et de notre gout pour son boulot.


Qui plus est en cette pèriode de fêtes.... :rateau::rateau:


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (20 Décembre 2007)

Hannibal_Lecteur a dit:


> il est hors de question de parler ici d'un auteur aussi talentueux avec ses coquinettes si delicieuses. COurront plutot l'acheter ou le feuilleter selon les moyens du bord.



Comme quoi il est bien vrai que le silence est d'or... 

Mais un peu de patience : ce n'est que l'annonce d'une parution à venir !
Inutile, donc, de braver illico le froid de canard qui sévit. La date de sortie est celle du fesival d'Angoulême, soit vers le 25 janvier. Pas de panique...


----------



## Niconemo (20 Décembre 2007)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> Outrepassè-je les règles en vigueur céans, si j'ose poster ici pour vous signaler la parution prochaine d'un ouvrage dont je suis l'auteur, et qui fut entièrement réalisé sur un MacBook (en cherchant bien, on peut même y voir deux ou trois pommes...) ?



Disons que ce n'est pas dans le forum "technique" Arts graphiques, que ce sujet a le plus sa place, je transfère donc vers Portfolio , me déchargeant du coup lâchement  de ce (joli) paquet sur mes camarades modérant le forum sus-nommé


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (20 Décembre 2007)

Ah oui flûte...

Très juste !

Bon, je reposte dans le bon forum.

Désolééééé... :rose:


----------



## Olive94 (20 Décembre 2007)

Super, bravo Bruno, j'ai toujours autant de plaisir à regarder tes Bellaminettes à 30 ans qu'a 12 quand ma mère m'achetaient mes premiers Casus Belli. 
T'es sur quoi niveau matos, Intuos 3 ou Cintiq ? Sketchook, Toshop ou Painter?


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (20 Décembre 2007)

Olive94 a dit:


> T'es sur quoi niveau matos, Intuos 3 ou Cintiq ? Sketchook, Toshop ou Painter?



Hard : papier/crayon + scan (si si, ça marche très bien ) et Intuos 3 A5 (Cintiq j'veux bien, mais alors il faut d'abord vendre BEAUCOUP d'exemplaires du sketchbook, et en y réfléchissant, je crois que j'investirai d'abord dans un Mac plus costaud, comme un iMac 24" ).
Soft : Toshop pour les persos, Blender (pour certains décors), et mon cerveau (un peu).

NB : il y a une photo de mon coin boulot dans le sketchbook, où l'on voit donc le MacBook, l'écran externe et la tablette...


----------



## alèm (20 Décembre 2007)

mouais&#8230;


----------



## guytantakul (22 Décembre 2007)

C'est sympa une fois, mais bon... Ca sent le procédé, tes bellaminettes.
Au début, j'étais assez fan, mais maintenant... Pfff... Réchauffé.
Alors en plus de la pub pour en racheter une louche, non, je suis éc&#339;uré. 
Encore un peu et je vomis.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (22 Décembre 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Encore un peu et je vomis.



Bah fais donc ça avant les repas de fête, ça fera de la place...


----------



## dool (29 Décembre 2007)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> j'ai cru comprendre qu'il passait ici, parfois, quelques amateurs des bellaminettes



Quelle idée ???!!! :rateau:


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (4 Janvier 2008)

Allez tiens, pendant que j'y suis, je souhaite à tous les habitués (ou pas) du forum *une très bonne année 2008*, avec une jolie carte de voeux extraite du sketchbook (je ne poste pas l'image directement ici, afin de ne pas m'attirer les foudres d'un administrateur du site, compte tenu -vous voilà prévenus - de la sensualité assez démonstrative de la dite carte) :

http://showergate.net/img/sg_voeux2008.jpg

On pourra d'ailleurs retrouver ici le fond d'écran adapté de cette image et, surtout, cette page où l'on aura tous les détails sur le bouquin en question...

Et même mieux encore, on pourra venir me voir en vrai à Angoulême, pour se le faire dédicacer, du 24 au 27 janvier.


----------



## guytantakul (4 Janvier 2008)

Ah oui, on y voit les plumes ! C'est un peu limite


----------



## Gwen (11 Janvier 2011)

Et en 2011, il n'y a pas de Bellaminette de bonne année ?


----------



## Romuald (12 Janvier 2011)

Ou une tirhuminette ?


----------

